# Whats your favorite lure?



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I fish kind of simple. A lead head jig is what is on any of my rods almost all the time. This is mostly tipped with bait. As far as an actual artificial lure goes, I have a hard time beating a Beetle Spin. Even though I have a tackle box full of lures I think most of them are for show. If a Beetle Spin, a small Hula Popper or a Chartreuse jig with a crawler on it does not produce fish you may as well go home. There ain't no fish in that pond.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I always start tossing a Phoebe, gold in color and then usually switch to worms if nothing happening..... but then I mostly fish local streams for trout........


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nightcrawler river rig for trout off my river bank.....
Match the hatch if I what to wade the small the trout stream tributaries.
Lake .....red/ white Daredevil....French spinners ....or worms.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Hook sinker & bobber with live bait; minnow, wax work, or red worm typically.
I don't do much casting anymore. Used to really enjoy a jitterbug top water fishing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lot depends on the targeted fish. Use deep running spoons or diver boards and rapela type lures when trolling lake Huron in the summer.

Use a lot of small jigs from 1/8th to 1/4 oz tipped with a crawler or minnow for walleyes and small mouth bass in the near by lakes and streams. Use a lot crawler harness for big mouth bass.

Night time bass & walleye fishing I love my jitter bugs and crazy crawlers. Haven't got many jitter bugs left today. Bought a bunch of bodies from hertes mid 1970's panted them all black and they sure caught the bass.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I use mostly bright orange or chartreuse or glow in the dark gigs 1/16 , 1/8 , and 1/4 ounce with live bait switch it up worm , leach or minnow if i can't catch on that they are not biting or I am in the wrong place.

on lake Michigan I am always on my dad's boat but mostly bright or silver spoons , plugs or flies. often mix it up with a variety then if there seem to be a hot color of the day change more over to that. great lakes salmon and trout fishing is his passion so he keeps up on what is biting where with his fishing club he is probably on the water 3 days a week and working on the boat 2 or 3 more days a week hardly a day goes by that he doesn't visit his boat parked in his slip on lake Michigan.

about the only non great lakes fishing that I did well with artificial bait was norther pike on a shallow running rappala minnow in gold or silver cast up by the reeds and pull in the snakes , catch and release but a lot of fun. mostly what we would do on afternoons when the limit of walleye had been reached or they were not biting.


I am of the belief that a lot of lures are designed to catch the fisherman and not so much the fish.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I am of the belief that a lot of lures are designed to catch the fisherman and not so much the fish.


Man you got that right!

I got stuff I'm going to take the hooks off and use as Christmas Tree ornaments.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Beetle Spin and Road Runner. Just take your time.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> Man you got that right!
> 
> I got stuff I'm going to take the hooks off and use as Christmas Tree ornaments.


Yeah......no ship....same as camo.....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Really my favorite is the one I am catching fish with, LOL.

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If I could only pick one: The Floating Rapala in original color. You can surface fish this, but the no-fail way to catch supper on a strange lake is to troll it with a split shot ahead of it to get it down a bit. After one time around the drop-offs you find the hot spots!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Years ago when I lived in NE Minnesota, I stumbled upon a 2" blue and silver little Cleo type spoon made by Viking Tackle. Bought it at a gas station in Cook, MN. It was the best lure ever made for the copper colored lakes for bass and northern as well as walleye, perch and lake trout. You could troll it all day long and it would not twist the line and when it hit the water it made a splash that seemed to invoke the fish to strike! Once around the lake, dragging it behind the canoe, caught enough for dinner and then some!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm making another trip to Black Lake this summer.

I'll check out some of everyone's ideas.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've had good results in many places using a "stick bait" such as this one:








I remove the rear hook and tie on an 18" leader with a small curly tail or marabou jig.
The weight of the larger lure lets you make longer casts than possible with the tiny jig, and the motion of the lure will attract fish that can hit either lure.

It works great when Crappies or Bluegills are spawning in the shallows, and occasionally a bass or some other larger species will hit the floating lure.

It will also work with small popping bugs or a foam rubber spider in place of the jig.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Worms would be my go


Bearfootfarm said:


> I've had good results in many places using a "stick bait" such as this one:
> View attachment 60389
> 
> I remove the rear hook and tie on an 18" leader with a small curly tail or marabou jig.
> ...


That is a pretty slick idea! It would be a great way to fish the popper.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> That is a pretty slick idea! It would be a great way to fish the popper.


I first started doing it on some ponds that could only be accessed from one side due to thick brush.

The opposite side was too far to reach with a fly rod or the small jigs alone, but the stick bait could get there with no problem, and I wanted the Crappies that were spawning there.

It works great in salt water too with larger baits or popping corks and a jig with some shrimp.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I use a ton of spinner baits as well as jigs. I used to like the rattle traps but haven't fished them in awhile. I picked up fly fishing somewhere along the way and enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Was doing some Landscaping yesterday right by my clients pond. Every hour or so I'd get off my sore old knees and fish for a few minutes. Again, the beetle spin (with yellow grub) killed the bass. They wanted a very fast retrieve. You could sight fish for them. After a couple of casts they get PO'ed and slam it. 
That darn work put a damper on what could have been a great day.


----------

